# SOLVED: Cubase transpose octave up and down Shortcuts?



## arnau (May 25, 2015)

Hi there! Anyone know how to create a shortcut to transpose MIDI one octave higher and one octave lover? Actually I have a shortcut to open the transpose setup but is not fast enough.
Thanks!
Arnau

Found it! Process Logical Preset, Transpose +12 and transpose -12


----------



## Wibben (May 25, 2015)

Shift + up/down arrow


----------



## Andrew Goodwin (May 25, 2015)

I have that logical preset linked to a touch osc button. And I made a logical preset to octave copy up or down and linked that. I love the speed I can't believe I used to bring that transpose box and type 12 haha


----------



## mohurwitzmusic (May 25, 2015)

Touch Controller + Logical Editor is the way to go 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gY0X2xXddT8


----------



## JFB (May 25, 2015)

mohurwitzmusic @ Mon May 25 said:


> Touch Controller + Logical Editor is the way to go
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gY0X2xXddT8



Trying to access your website but am getting "403" accessed denied errors.


----------



## mohurwitzmusic (May 25, 2015)

Thanks I am aware of the issue. Unfortunately neither my webhost nor website builder knows what's going on. :evil: 

Some parts of the world/ISPs seem to be blocked. I'm working on resolving the issue but don't seem to be making any progress...

Just email me directly if you have any questions moh at midikinetics.com
Or on Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/midikinetics


----------



## rgames (May 25, 2015)

mohurwitzmusic @ Mon May 25 said:


> Touch Controller + Logical Editor is the way to go
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gY0X2xXddT8



Haven't seen that before - looks really handy!

Is there any way to use it on an Android tablet?

Thanks,

rgames


----------



## mohurwitzmusic (May 25, 2015)

Just replied to you on Youtube. 



> Due to the variety of devices , I can't "guarantee" Android compatibility. That said, I have several users using it successfully on Android. So far it's been reported to work on:
> Samsumg Galaxy Note Pro 12.2"
> Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 10.1"
> Nexus 9
> ...


----------



## JFB (May 25, 2015)

mohurwitzmusic @ Mon May 25 said:


> Thanks I am aware of the issue. Unfortunately neither my webhost nor website builder knows what's going on. :evil:
> 
> Some parts of the world/ISPs seem to be blocked. I'm working on resolving the issue but don't seem to be making any progress...
> 
> ...



I was able to link to your website from the YT video...weird. Anyway, I bought Lemur and C_brains and this is just what I needed. It will take some time to get fast on the iPad as a controller, but since I spend what seems like a third of my life just selecting for editing in the key editor, this should be a fantastic tool. Thanks for making it!


----------

